# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Παναγία Πάρου [Panagia Parou, Red Sea II, NGV Asco]

## Maroulis Nikos

Ξέρουμε κάτιο πότε θα ΄ρεθει αν θα προλάβει αυτό το καλοκαίρι κ.ο.κ.

----------


## andreas

To πλοίο είναι ήδη στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά και βάφεται κόκκινο. Ξεκινάει στις 15 Ιουλίου από Λαύριο για Πάρο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Πειραιά.

----------


## chrb

Θα κάνουν επισκευές στον πλώριο καταπέλτη;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πιστεύετε ότι θα πάει καλά σε αυτή την γραμμή????
Παλιότερα ο Αίολος δεν τα είχε πάει και τόσο καλά από ότι θυμάμαι και ανα κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## andreas

Μα ο Αίολος δεν έφευγε ποτέ από Λαύριο!! Κοίταξε, 8 το πρωί από το Λαύριο δεν θα πάει κανένας να το πάρει, είναι προφανές. Ότι κάνει θα είναι το μεσημεριανό από Πειραιά αν και από εκεί φοβάμαι πως θα παίρνει τα περισσεύματα των Blue Star και Highspeed. Chrb γιατί να κάνουν επισκευές στον πλωριό καταπέλτη; Το πλοίο θα έχει κανονικά το visor όπως και το ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ. Αυτή τη στιγμή βάφεται κόκκινο και μπαίνουν τα σινιάλα στις τσιμινιέρες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Την πρωτη χρονιά έκανε κάποια δρομολόγια απο Λάυριο από οτι θυμάμαι.

----------


## George

Πήγε δεξαμενή ή δοκιμαστικό. Πάντως δεν είναι στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια το Παναγίου Πάρου
8:00 απο Λάυριο για Πάρο Νάξο Πειραιά
16:00 απο Πειραιά για Πάρο Νάξο και διανυκτέρευση του πλοίου στο Λάυριο
αναχώρηση απο Νάξο για Πάρο Λαύριο στις 20:00.


Καλά ταξίδια να έχει :wink:

----------


## andreas

Πολύ έντονα παράπονα άκουσα για την κατάσταση του πλοίου και για τις καθυστερήσεις που κάνει. Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες αλλά αν αληθεύουν αυτά τότε δεν ξεκινήσαμε καθόλου καλά.

----------


## che

το  πλοιο εδω και κανα μηνα ειναι στην παγοδα στον Πειραια πλωρη με πλωρη με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ για την ιστορια τα πλοια τα μεθορμισε στον Πειραια απο το Λαυριο ο καπτα Διαμαντης Παπαγεωργιου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τελικά θα δρομολογηθεί απο Λαύριο για ΠΑΡΟ ΝΑΞΟ ΑΜΟΡΓΟ  :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο παραμένει παροπλισμένο μαζί με τον original Κεντέρη... Το μέλλον??? Πάντως έχουν ελληνικά πληρώματα που τα φυλάνε

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το red sea II [πρ. Παναγια Παρου σε ένα απο τα ταξιδια του στο Αιγαίο.Ξέρει κανείς τι έχει απογίνει?Δεν το πήρε πίσω η ΝΕΛ όπως το red sea I  ?

panparou.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΥ MONOHULL ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟΥ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ.

PP.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

AKOMA MIA ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ!!!
panpar.jpg

----------


## laz94

> AKOMA MIA ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ!!!
> panpar.jpg


*Καταπληκτική!!!* Μ' αρέσει έτσι όπως σκάει το κύμα στην πλώρη...! Τα θερμά μου συγχαριτήρια FLYING CAT 28)

----------


## .voyager

Flying Cat 2, πολύ καλές οι φώτος σου. Και η σημερινή και εκείνη, που αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι στις "πόρτες".

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ.ΣΤΗΝ 3η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΥ.ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΟΖΗΜΙΩΣΩ:razz: ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ ΩΣ NVG ASCO.
336577_800.jpg

----------


## laz94

ΘΑΜΠΩΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ! ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ :Wink: ! ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΗΛΙΟΒΑΣΙΛΕΜΑ! ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΘΑ ΔΙΑ ΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ[παρου,θαλασσινη] ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ. :Razz: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15609

----------


## scoufgian

> ΘΑ ΔΙΑ ΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ[παρου,θαλασσινη] ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15609


αφου συμφωνησω μαζι σου φιλε flyingcat2 ,οτι στα ταχυπλοα της nel ,ταιριαζει περισσοτερο το μπλε ,θα σε παρακαλουσα τη τελευταια σου φωτογραφια να την ανεβαζες στο thread του panagia thalassini και οχι στο panagia parou :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> ΘΑ ΔΙΑ ΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ[παρου,θαλασσινη] ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15609


ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ. ΑΛΛΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ;;;

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Κατα τη γνωμη μου πάντα το κοκκινο ας το αφήσουν στα highspeed στα οποία ταιριάζει γάντι.το μπλε όχι μόνο ταιριάζει στα πλοία της ΝΕΛ αλλά και στο Αιγαίο.Ασχετο βέβαια που κανένα απο τα ταχυπλοα της πλέον δεν ειναι δρομολογημένο στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## giorgos_249

> ΘΑ ΔΙΑ ΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ[παρου,θαλασσινη] ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15609


Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη κάνε μια προσπάθεια να επισυνάψεις το αρχείο ξανά γιατί δεν ανοίγει....

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

tha to ithela alla dysthxws eixe xalasei o ypologisths mou me apotelesma exasa ola mou ta arxeia!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ξερει κανεις που ειναι και τι κανει το πλοιο???

----------


## polykas

_Ξεκουράζεται στην Safaga._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA PAROU full ahead 

ak ventouris (122).JPG

----------


## gtogias

> PANAGIA PAROU full ahead 
> 
> ak ventouris (122).JPG


 
Βλέπω ο φίλος Ben μας βομβάρδισε με τα πλοία της Β Εθνικής. Πολύ ωραίες φωτό ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!αυτα τα monohull μαζι με τους κεντερηδες ειναι απο τα πιο ομορφα ταχυπλοα..απλα θα ηταν καλο να τα χρησιμοποιουσαν και ως ταχυπλοα..να τα ανοιγουν που και που...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ερχεται!!!!!το πλοιο εχει ηδη ξεκινησει απο την ερυθρα θαλασσα και σε λιγες ημερες θα'ρθει στην ελλαδα!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

που μπορουμε να το δουμε?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

αυτην την ωρα το red sea 2 με ταχυτητα 15,9 ν.μ. πλησιαζει την κρητη!!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

στο υψος της σαντορινης αυτη τη στιγμη το πλοιο.αυριο λογικα θα το δουμε στον πειραια!!αντε επιτελους!!!!!!!!:-D:-D:-D

----------


## hsw

Και μόλις φτάσει τι θα γίνει; Δεξαμενισμός και δρομολόγηση; Αλλα δρομολόγηση σε ποια γραμμή?? :Confused:

----------


## Ergis

πιστευα οτι δεν θα το ξαναβλεπα αυτο το βαπορι...απορω πως να ειναι αραγε..χρωματα και γενικα η φυσικη κατασταση του.ελπιζω να τα δω και τα 2 εδω οπως και πριν να φυγουν..για να δουμε..περιμενουμε εξελιξεις.ελπιζω οι φωτογραφοι μας να μην μας ξεχασουν.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NAXOS

ΦΙΛΕ  ΕΡΓΗ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ HSW H KAI THΣ ....ANEK (EΛA TΩRA MH TΣANTIZEΣAI)

----------


## Ergis

> ΦΙΛΕ ΕΡΓΗ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ HSW H KAI THΣ ....ANEK (EΛA TΩRA MH TΣANTIZEΣAI)


χαχαχαχα....καλο καλο.......

----------


## heraklion

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα. :Very Happy:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα.


Για αλαγι σινιαλον ε ? :Razz:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

λογικα θα γινει και αλλαγη ονοματος ε??δεν νομιζω να κανει δρομολογια στην ελλαδα(αν κανει) με το ονομα red sea II!!λετε να το επαναφερουν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ???!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> λογικα θα γινει και αλλαγη ονοματος ε??δεν νομιζω να κανει δρομολογια στην ελλαδα(αν κανει) με το ονομα red sea II!!λετε να το επαναφερουν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ???!!


Μπα για αλαγι ονοματος και νιολογιου ειναι μεγαλι ιστορια και δαπανιρι και ειδικα νιολογιου..καμια επισκευουλα και δεξαμενισμο θα του κανουν λεω εγω!!

----------


## heraklion

> Για αλαγι σινιαλον ε ?


 Μάλλον. :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## heraklion

....................

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Μάλλον.


Το βαπορι δεν ειναι και σε πολλι καλι καταστασι η μου φαινετε..?κατι αλο τιν αργο στιν τσιμινιερα τιν ειχε η τωρα τιν βαζουν ??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Παναγια Παρου*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO004.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Οντως εχει τα χαλια του!!!:-D:-D:-Dαλλα τοσο καιρο καθοταν!!!
τα σινιαλα της ΝΕΛ φαινεται τα ειχε και στην ερυθρα.θα το βαψουν στα μπλε??

----------


## diagoras

> *Παναγια Παρου*... 
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> PHOTO004.jpg


Υπεροχη!!!Πωπω τι απονερα ειναι αυτα...!!!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Το βαπορι δεν ειναι και σε πολλι καλι καταστασι η μου φαινετε..?κατι αλο τιν αργο στιν τσιμινιερα τιν ειχε η τωρα τιν βαζουν ??


λογικα την ειχε!!!!που να προλαβαν σημερα!!!ασε που στην φωτογραφια δεν φαινονται και φρεσκοβαμεννα!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> λογικα την ειχε!!!!που να προλαβαν σημερα!!!ασε που στην φωτογραφια δεν φαινονται και φρεσκοβαμεννα!!


Ναι το καταλβα απλος λεω μιπος με γελαει το ματι μου ..αλα τωρα σιγουρευτικα..

----------


## Vortigern

Παντως απο τι βλεπω το σημα στο φουγαρο ειναι λιγο προχειρο...ελπιζω τωρα να το φτιαξουν

----------


## diagoras

Αυτο εννοειται φιλε vortigen.Το πλοιο θα κανει ενα γενικο σουλουπωμα και μαλλον θα βαφτει μπλε.Ηταν τοσο καιρο παρατημενο και λογικο να εχει ξεβαψει λιγο. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> λογικα την ειχε!!!!που να προλαβαν σημερα!!!ασε που στην φωτογραφια δεν φαινονται και φρεσκοβαμεννα!!


Την είχε ήδη!!!Δείτε στο θέμα ανταπόκριση από ερυθρά θάλασσα! :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

:-Dκαμια φρεσκια φωτογραφια υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουμε συναδελφοι;;;:-D

----------


## Vortigern

> Την είχε ήδη!!!Δείτε στο θέμα ανταπόκριση από ερυθρά θάλασσα!


 
Που ειναι αυτο το θεμα?Το ψαχνω καιρο τωρα και δν το βρισκο

----------


## heraklion

> Θα ακολουθήσει άλλη μια στην γκάλερυ σε λίγες ώρες.


 Η φώτο που υποσχέθηκα. :Very Happy: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ontentId=10050

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Η φώτο που υποσχέθηκα.
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ontentId=10050


ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ!!ΚΑΙ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ  ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.
ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ!!ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ/ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ Η ΝΕΛ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΛΑΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ??:mrgreen::mrgreen :Sad: ΑΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ)

----------


## giorgos_249

*Υπάρχει ( λέμε τώρα) περίπτωση να δρομολογηθεί στη θέση του Ταξιάρχη;*

----------


## gnikles

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΡΤΟΓΑΛΙΑ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ.ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΡΒΥΛΑ.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΡΤΟΓΑΛΙΑ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ.ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΡΒΥΛΑ.


και'γω το ακουσα αυτο για τις αζορες!! :Sad:  :Sad: αλλα ελπιζω να μην ισχυει!!
τοσες αγονες υπαρχουν!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ας παρει μια!!

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια αυτο που το ακουσατε?Η μαλλον που το διαβασατε? :Wink:

----------


## Sotiris1785

εγω παντως παιδια το διαβασα πριν μερικες μερες αλλα ελειπα σε ταξιδι και δεν μπορεσα να το γραψω ποιο νωρις.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΤΟ AIS ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ?ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ???
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΖΟΡΕΣ!!!! :Sad:

----------


## Ergis

> ΤΟ AIS ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ?ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ???
> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΖΟΡΕΣ!!!!


καμια φωτο ρε παιδες....να δουμε και εμεις πως πανε οι εργασιες.....

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

KANENA NEO ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ??

----------


## Thanasis89

Η μόνη πληροφορία που μπορώ να σας μεταφέρω, και η οποία φαίνεται δια γυμνού οφθαλμού είναι ότι έχουν αφαιρεθεί οι "οδηγοί" (που κατευθύνουν το νερό από τα jets) από τις KAMEWA για συντήρηση. Φωτογραφία ήταν αδύνατο να ληφθεί καθώς ήδη είχε σκοτεινιάσει αρκετά...

----------


## Notis

Μιά ωραία φωτο που...ψάρεψα στο:

http://www.naviearmatori.net/immagin...e/4_grande.jpg

Σε ποιό νησί είναι παιδιά;

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία φωτο! Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι στην Πάρο!

----------


## Ergis

εδωκαι κατι μερες το συστημα το δειχνει ανοιχτο.τι μελλον εχει το βαπορι αυτο;;; :Confused:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Τι γίνεται με αυτό το καράβι? Ισχύει ότι θα αντικαταστήσει τους Κεντέριδες στις ετήσιές τους???

----------


## MYTILENE

Σύντομα θα λάβει μέρος ΚΑΙ αυτό στις Ενδοκυκλαδικές σε αντικατάσταση του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι.... :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!Γι'αυτό και όλη η κινητικότητα στο πλοίο αυτές τις μέρες.....¶σχετα αν δε το πήρε κανένας χαμπάρι!!!!

----------


## sg3

θα το ονομασουν παλι παναγια παρου?

----------


## MYTILENE

> θα το ονομασουν παλι παναγια παρου?


 Λογικά.... :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πάντως εγώ αν το δρομολογουσα στις ενδοκυκλαδικές , θα το ονόμαζα Αιολος Κεντερης 3*

----------


## TOM

τον φετινο αυγουστο... διπλα του ο μεγαλος κεντερης.

red.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες!*

*Θα ήθελα να υποβάλλω μία ερώτηση. Μπορεί το πλοίο να αντικαταστήσει το Highspeed 2 (σε περ. που πωληθεί) ; Δηλαδή κάνει για τη γραμμή του Highspeed 2;*

----------


## noulos

> *Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες!*
> 
> *Θα ήθελα να υποβάλλω μία ερώτηση. Μπορεί το πλοίο να αντικαταστήσει το Highspeed 2 (σε περ. που πωληθεί) ; Δηλαδή κάνει για τη γραμμή του Highspeed 2;*


Γιατί όχι;

----------


## Leo

> Γιατί όχι;


Η δική μου θέση είναι η ίδια λέξη χωρίς ερωτηματικό, όχι. 
Καμιά σχέση σύγκρισης των δύο πλοίων σε όλα τα επίπεδα.

----------


## noulos

Είναι διαφορετικά, ναι.
Γιατί όμως δεν μπορεί να κάνει την ίδια γραμμή;
Ποιο θα μπορούσε (εκτός των HS);

----------


## Leo

> Είναι διαφορετικά, ναι.
> Γιατί όμως δεν μπορεί να κάνει την ίδια γραμμή;
> Ποιο θα μπορούσε (εκτός των HS);


Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ (αν δεν είχε την συμβατική υποχρέωση των ενδοκυκλαδικών) είναι μια καλή πρόταση. Το κόκκινο Red Sea II, έχοντας μείνει περισσότερο καιρό στην Ερυθρά, υποθέτω, θα έχει φθορές του ξενοδοχειακού εξοπλισμού, που πιθανόν δεν θα είναι αναστρέψιμες. Η γραμμή της Μυκόνου είναι μάλλον απαιτητική σε αυτό και με αυτό το σκεπτικό το λέω. 
Το Hellenic Wind θα μπορούσε να είναι επίσης μια καλή πρόταση, μετά την μετασκευή της πρύμης του. Βέβαια αυτές οι προτάσεις θα χαλούσαν ίσως την μαγιά στην ήδη υπάρχουσα ισοροπία, αφού οι δυο προτάσεις μου, θα φορτώνουν και φορτηγά ή πούλμαν και είναι βέβαιο ότι θα υπήρχαν γκρίνιες και αντιδράσεις από τα άλλα συμφέροντα της πίτας στην γραμμή. 
Τέλος η Aegean Speed Lines θα μπορούσε επάξια να αρπάξει αυτή την ευκαιρία με το Speedrunner II. 
Σημειώστε ότι όλα αυτά είναι προσωπικές σκέψεις και μόνο αυτό δεν παίζει και δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι για παμόμοια σενάρια και παίζουν. Χέρια θα αλλάξει η γραμμή μόνο αν τα όσα έχουμε διαβάσει για τα highspeed 2 & 3 περί νάυλωσης με option πώλησης καταλήξουν σε αυτό. 
Είμαστε βέβαια off topic και αν η κουβέντα επεκταθεί θα την μεταφέρουμε στο θέμα της γραμμής.

----------


## Thanasis89

Δύο σημερινές φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο. Έχοντας αλλάξει θέση και χρώμα και ενώ εκτελούνταν εργασίες εντός αυτού, παρατήρησα κάτι που κατά κάποιο τρόπο ήταν κρυμμένο αλλά βοήθησε ο αέρας... Leo...  :Wink: 

DSC03811.jpg

DSC03808.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ααααα να η ευκαιρία να αλλάξουμε πάλι όνομα και να γυρίσουμε στα παλιά μας λιμέρια. Για μένα του πάνε τα μπλέ της ΝΕΛ από τα κόκκινα της πάλε ποτέ  C Link.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ?

----------


## nkr

Καλως να ερθει στα νερα μας παλι το πλοιο.

----------


## hayabusa

> Ααααα να η ευκαιρία να αλλάξουμε πάλι όνομα και να γυρίσουμε στα παλιά μας λιμέρια. Για μένα του πάνε τα μπλέ της ΝΕΛ από τα κόκκινα της πάλε ποτέ  C Link.


δεν υφίσταται πλέον η C Link κάπταιν ;

----------


## Speedkiller

Iσως στα χαρτιά η σαν καταστατικό!Σαν εταιρεία χωρίς πλοία ίσως!Δεν έχει πλοία στην κατοχή της!Τα αγόρασε η ΝΕΛ η την απορρόφησε!Κάπως έτσι είχε γίνει!Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν είναι ενεργός εταιρεία!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Λίγες πινελιές ακόμα και έτοιμο το καραβάκι μας!

----------


## dimitris cpt

pedia exete idea pote xekinaei to ploio ???

----------


## Ergis

και για που;;;;;να συμπληρωσω εγω.....

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> και για που;;;;;να συμπληρωσω εγω.....


Για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά σε αντικατάσταση του Aeolos Kenteris I! Το πότε άγνωστο ακόμα!

----------


## pantelis2009

και 2 φωτο απο μένα για όλη την παρέα.Δεν ξέρω γιατί προσπαθούσαν να κρύψουν το όνομα.

PANAGIA PAROU 01 18-01-2010.jpg

PANAGIA PAROU 02 18-01-2010.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> και 2 φωτο απο μένα για όλη την παρέα.Δεν ξέρω γιατί προσπαθούσαν να κρύψουν το όνομα.
> 
> PANAGIA PAROU 01 18-01-2010.jpg
> 
> PANAGIA PAROU 02 18-01-2010.jpg


*Γι αυτό προσπαθούν να κρύψουν το όνομα*

*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=10056&page=66*

----------


## M.D.I

Ποιος πλοιαρχος θα το ξεκινησει?

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Ποιος πλοιαρχος θα το ξεκινησει?


 Εχει Joystick αυτο!
Για λιγους μονο...

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Δηλαδή τα ενδοκυκλαδικά από εδώ και πέρα θα τα κάνει το Παναγία Πάρου ή θα πάει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι για ετήσια και μετά θα το ξανά δρομολογήσουν στη γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων;

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Δηλαδή τα ενδοκυκλαδικά από εδώ και πέρα θα τα κάνει το Παναγία Πάρου ή θα πάει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι για ετήσια και μετά θα το ξανά δρομολογήσουν στη γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων;


το κεντερης παει πουληθηκε.......θα φυγει συντομα για να ερθει το καινουργιο της νελ

----------


## Ergis

> το κεντερης παει πουληθηκε.......θα φυγει συντομα για να ερθει το καινουργιο της νελ


ποιο καινουριο;;και ποιο κεντερης απο τα 3;;;ειναι σιγουρο;;;

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> ποιο καινουριο;;και ποιο κεντερης απο τα 3;;;ειναι σιγουρο;;;


το αιολος κεντερης 1 πουληθηκε και στην θεση του μαλλον θα μπει το aqua jewel...επισης θα ερθει και ενα νεο πλοιο του 1983..το οποιο δεν ξερουμε ακομα που θα δρομολογηθει...

----------


## Speedkiller

> το αιολος κεντερης 1 πουληθηκε και στην θεση του μαλλον θα μπει το aqua jewel...επισης θα ερθει και ενα νεο πλοιο του 1983..το οποιο δεν ξερουμε ακομα που θα δρομολογηθει...



Eγώ πάντως ανακοίνωση από την NEL δεν είδα για τίποτα απ όσα μας λες!Πολλά ακούγονται!Οκ...Αλλά επισήμως και αμετακλήτως όπως το παρουσιάζεις δεν νομίζω πως έχει γίνει ακόμα κάτι!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Δηλαδή τη γραμμή Σύρο-Πάρο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο και Μήλο θα την εκτελεί το Παναγία Πάρου αφού θα φύγει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι και μετά θα δρομολογήσουν στη γραμμή το aqua jewel;

----------


## speedrunner

> Δηλαδή τη γραμμή Σύρο-Πάρο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο και Μήλο θα την εκτελεί το Παναγία Πάρου αφού θα φύγει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι και μετά θα δρομολογήσουν στη γραμμή το aqua jewel;



εγω θα ρωτήσω το άλλο, μπορει βάση της σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει η ΝΕΛ να αντικαταστήσει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι με το aqua jewel? Γιατί νομίζω ότι το ΑΚΙ έχει πάρει την γραμμή σαν πλοίο κατηγορίας 2 δηλαδή σαν πλοίο που μπορεί να φτάσει τα 22 μίλια, πως μπορεί λοιπόν να αντικατασταθεί απο το aqua jewel??? Νομίζω ότι είναι ποιο πιθανό να αντικατασταθεί απο το Παναγία Πάρου.

----------


## Giovanaut

> εγω θα ρωτήσω το άλλο, μπορει βάση της σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει η ΝΕΛ να αντικαταστήσει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι με το aqua jewel? Γιατί νομίζω ότι το ΑΚΙ έχει πάρει την γραμμή σαν πλοίο κατηγορίας 2 δηλαδή σαν πλοίο που μπορεί να φτάσει τα 22 μίλια, πως μπορεί λοιπόν να αντικατασταθεί απο το aqua jewel??? Νομίζω ότι είναι ποιο πιθανό να αντικατασταθεί απο το Παναγία Πάρου.


Εκει κολας...???
Αφου οτι θελουν κανουν...!!!!

Ειναι ολοι ασυδοτοι....!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά ας περιμένουμε και θα δούμε.Η υπομονή είναι ο καλύτερος σύμβουλος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις!!
Είναι προτιμότερο να περιμένουμε πρώτα  να ανακοινωθεί κάτι επίσημα και μετά να το συζητάμε.
Πληρροφορίες που ακούμε από κάποια άτομα οι οποίες δεν ήμαστε σίγουροι ούτε εμείς που τις λέμε είναι προτιμότερο να μην τις λέμε καθόλου.
Αυτό το λέω για μην υπάρχουν καβγάδες και κοκορομαχίες μεταξύ μας, καθώς και στην καλύτερη ενημέρωση όλων μας σε όλα τα θέματα που μας αφορούν και μας καίνε.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> εγω θα ρωτήσω το άλλο, μπορει βάση της σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει η ΝΕΛ να αντικαταστήσει το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι με το aqua jewel? Γιατί νομίζω ότι το ΑΚΙ έχει πάρει την γραμμή σαν πλοίο κατηγορίας 2 δηλαδή σαν πλοίο που μπορεί να φτάσει τα 22 μίλια, πως μπορεί λοιπόν να αντικατασταθεί απο το aqua jewel??? Νομίζω ότι είναι ποιο πιθανό να αντικατασταθεί απο το Παναγία Πάρου.


Ελα ρε σι στιν ελλαδα ζουμε !!κομπινα θα γινει παλι οπος και με τιν 3ιτη αγονι.. βλεπεις κανενα βαπορι εσυ τωρα το χειμονα να κανει εδοκιλαδικα δρομολογια στι θεσι του hspd 1??

----------


## speedrunner

> Ελα ρε σι στην Ελλάδα ζούμε !!κομπίνα θα γίνει πάλι όπως και με τιν 3ιτη άγονη.. βλέπεις κανένα βαπόρι εσύ τώρα το χειμώνα να κάνει ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια στη θέση του hspd 1??


Συμφωνώ ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάποια κομπίνα αλλά επειδή είδα ότι και η ΑΝΕΚ δεν κατάφερε (μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον) να αντικαταστήσει το Highspeed 1 με το ¶ρτεμις απλά σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια γι αυτό έχω τους ενδοιασμούς μου κατά πόσο θα τα καταφέρει η ΝΕΛ *ΑΝ* ισχύει βέβαια το σενάριο γι το οποίο μιλάμε!!!!!!!!!!!

Τέλος το of topic!!!!!

----------


## karystos

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο στα χαρακτηριστικά του AQUA JEWEL, πολύ περισσότερο όταν και το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ πήγαινε με 17 μίλια. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα το δεχτούν τώρα, όταν πριν από ένα χρόνο το είχαν απορρίψει. Δηλαδή το ίδιο πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ κάνει για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά και με τα σινιάλα της ALPHA FERRIES δεν κάνει; Αυτά είναι τα ρεζιλίκια. Το θέμα ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ - HIGHSPEED 1 είναι τελείως διαφορετικό. Εκεί πήρε μέρος στο διαγωνισμό και τον κέρδισε πλοίο αγνώστου πλοιοκτήτη. Κι όταν καλά καλά τον κέρδισε, η γραμμή πήγε παράνομα, με απ' ευθείας ανάθεση, σε άλλο πλοίο, που όλως τυχαίως προετοιμαζότανε από την αρχή για να δρομολογηθεί στη θέση του νικητή. Πέρα από αυτό η εγκατάλειψη της γραμμής θα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη επιφέρει την έκπτωση του μειοδότη με κατάπτωση της εγγυητικής επιστολής υπερ του Δημοσίου, την προκήρυξη νέου διαγωνισμού, κι ώσπου να γίνει αυτός, την απ' ευθείας ανάθεση σε άλλο πλοικτήτη, με πρόσκληση εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος από κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο. Δηλαδή χαιρετίσματα.

Το άλλο καλό ερώτημα είναι πόσα αφήνουν οι επιδοτήσεις ώστε να μένει διπλό κέρδος. Ένα για τον πλοιοκτήτη κι ένα για τον ναυλωτή. Πώς έχουν υπολογίσει εκεί στο Υπουργείο τα τιμήματα. 200 % πάνω από το κόστος;

----------


## noulos

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο στα χαρακτηριστικά του AQUA JEWEL, πολύ περισσότερο όταν και το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ πήγαινε με 17 μίλια. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα το δεχτούν τώρα, όταν πριν από ένα χρόνο το είχαν απορρίψει. Δηλαδή το ίδιο πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ κάνει για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά και με τα σινιάλα της ALPHA FERRIES δεν κάνει; Αυτά είναι τα ρεζιλίκια...


Η Alpha Ferries *δεν* είχε απορριφθεί λόγω ακαταλληλότητας του πλοίου!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η Alpha Ferries *δεν* είχε απορριφθεί λόγω ακαταλληλότητας του πλοίου!


Διαβασε με προσοχη τα προηγουμενα και θα καταλαβεις....!!!!!

----------


## karystos

Το AQUA JEWEL απορρίφθηκε για τους εξής λόγους :

«1. Δεν έχει ονομαστικοποιήσει τις μετοχές
2. Η θεώρηση του μετοχολογίου δεν έχει γίνει μέσα στο προβλεπόμενο
από την διακήρυξη χρονικό όριο (ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ ΙΙ, σελ. 27 της
διακήρυξης)
3. Δεν υποβλήθηκε έγγραφο εθνικότητας του πλοίου
4. Δεν υποβλήθηκαν υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις του ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ Ι παρ.
3α,5δ της διακήρυξης
5. Στην υπεύθυνη δήλωση καταβολής επίναυλου δεν αναφέρει την
τελευταία ημερομηνία καταβολής του και την επόμενη μετά τον
διαγωνισμό. Επίσης δεν είναι θεωρημένο το γνήσιο της υπογραφής.
Λόγω έλλειψης των στοιχείων 1,2,3 και 4 η Επιτροπή εισηγείται ομόφωνα
την απόρριψή της, χωρίς να ζητηθούν περαιτέρω διευκρινήσεις για τα
λοιπά στοιχεία».

Δηλαδή απορρίψανε τελεσίδικα ένα πλοίο χωρίς καν να του ζητήσουν κάποιες διευκρινίσεις. Αυτό συνιστά ακαταλληλότητα και μάλιστα πολύ σοβαρή ακαταλληλότητα, επειδή σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, πιο μαλακές, ζήτησαν διευκρινίσεις. Π.χ. το HIGHSPEED 1 δεν προσκόμισε Π.Α. Ένα τυπικό χαρτάκι εκει χάμω, σιγά τα πράσα. Εδώ οι άλλοι δεν είχαν ονομαστικοποιήσει τις μετοχές. Ζητήθηκαν διευκρινίσεις για το κολοχαρτάκι, η εταιρία προσκόμισε το τελευταίο ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ Π.Α. (ποιά μετασκευή, εγώ δεν ξέρω να έκανε καμιά μετασκευή), από το οποίο διευκρινίστικε και ο αριθμός επιβατών ΚΑΙ ΚΛΙΝΩΝ (κρεβάτια το HIGHSPEED 1, μάλλον το Π.Α. ήταν από άλλο βαπόρι) που έγινε ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΔΕΚΤΟ! 

Μην το κοιτάς λοιπόν με τα δικά σου μάτια, που ακαταλληλότητα σημαίνει αναξιοπλοία. Κοίτα το με τα δικά τους, που ακαταλληλότητα σημαίνει το μη θεωρημένο μετοχολόγιο, αν έτσι είναι στημένη η δουλειά, ενώ καταλληλότητα σημαίνει ένα πλοίο που δεν έχει Π.Α. ή με ρήγμα στα ύφαλα και άχρηστη τη μία μηχανή. Όταν λοιπόν απορρίπτουν ένα πλοίο από την επιδότηση, άσχετα για ποιους λόγους, ενώ οι ίδιοι του επιτρέπουν να κάνει ελεύθερα δρομολόγια κι ύστερα το ξαναδέχονται για επιδότηση, ακριβώς το ίδιο πλοίο, χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει τίποτα πάνω του παρά μόνο τα σινιάλα, δεν είναι ρεζιλίκι; Δεν είναι ομολογία στημένου διαγωνισμού;

----------


## noulos

> Το AQUA JEWEL απορρίφθηκε για τους εξής λόγους :
> 
> «1. Δεν έχει ονομαστικοποιήσει τις μετοχές
> 2. Η θεώρηση του μετοχολογίου δεν έχει γίνει μέσα στο προβλεπόμενο
> από την διακήρυξη χρονικό όριο (ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ ΙΙ, σελ. 27 της
> διακήρυξης)
> 3. Δεν υποβλήθηκε έγγραφο εθνικότητας του πλοίου
> 4. Δεν υποβλήθηκαν υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις του ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ Ι παρ.
> 3α,5δ της διακήρυξης
> ...


Δεν διαφωνούμε κάπου. Εννοώ ότι δεν απορρίφθηκε επειδή το πλοίο ήταν ακατάλληλο, αλλά επειδή η εταιρεία για κάποιους δεν πληρούσε τις προϋποθέσεις για να πάρει επιδότηση!!!

----------


## M.D.I

Με εχεις μπλεξει Aegean Islands.Δηλαδη,τα παραπανω που αναφερουν οι προηγουμενοι φιλοι,αντε πες οτι τα βρισκουμε.Αντε και συμφωνουμε ολοι με ολους.Εγω που ειμαι επιβατης ενδοκυκλαδικων γραμμων και προφανως θα ταξιδευω μα το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ,ρωτησα με ποιον Πλοιαρχο θα ξεκινησει το πλοιο,ετσι για να ξερω και να ειμαι ηρεμος,και εσυ απαντησες με ''χρησμο του μαντειου''.Σε παρακαλω,εξηγησου,και ας μη με κοιτας στα ματια(που λεει και το τραγουδι).

----------


## MYTILENE

Και ανοιχτό AIS πλέον????? :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## bluestar2

τι γινεται με αυτο το πλοιο?κατι νεοτερο υπαρχει?

----------


## ALKAIOS

ΑΚΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΦΟΥ ΣΙΩΠΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ . ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΣΤΑ ΕΝΔΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ

----------


## gpap2006

Ας το βάλουν στην Ικαροσαμία το καλοκαίρι να παίρνει όσους δεν χωράνε στο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. Γραμμές εύκαιρες υπάρχουν. Το θέμα είναι πως η ΝΕΛ κινείται με ταχύτητες αραμπά.

----------


## ALKAIOS

TO AIS EINAI ANOIXTO ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ?

----------


## erenShip

> Ας το βάλουν στην Ικαροσαμία το καλοκαίρι να παίρνει όσους δεν χωράνε στο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. Γραμμές εύκαιρες υπάρχουν. Το θέμα είναι πως η ΝΕΛ κινείται με ταχύτητες αραμπά.


συμφωνώ! και να μην πιάνει και την υπέρτατη ταχύτητα ...αλλά έστω να πηγαίονει στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας και στου Φούρνους...

----------


## ALKAIOS

ΤΟ AIS ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ΄ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΕ, ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ? ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ?

----------


## MYTILENE

ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ..... :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για που ????????????????????????*

----------


## speedrunner

Στο AIS το πλοίου εμφανίζεται πλέον ως Παναγία Πάρου!!!!
Έχουμε κανένα νεότερο για το που ετοιμάζεται το πλοίο!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτη τη στιγμη σηκωνει αγκυρες...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αυτη τη στιγμη σηκωνει αγκυρες...


 ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ


Kαι το παναγια θαλασσινη τι θα κανει??????

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ίσως πάει για δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## f/b delfini

Σήμερα στο ais!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

Οποιος θελει να το δει απο κοντα μια μεσημεριανη επισκεψη στο Λαυριο  :Wink:

----------


## f/b delfini

Και στη συνεχεια (στο ais, δοκιμαστιακα)

----------


## MYTILENE

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ... :Wink:

----------


## Stylianos

Ξεκίνησε επιτέλους!!! για να δουμε τωρα που θα τελειωσει η επισκευή του ''Παναγία Θαλασσινή'' τι θα γίνει με αυτο... :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

> Μπήκε (;; αλλά δεν  φαίνεται πουθενά στο σύστημα κρατήσεων και έτσι όσοι θέλουν να  κανονίσουν κάτι για αγ. πνεύματος θα πρέπει να περιμένουν


Τα δρομολόγια του Παναγία Πάρου ( και γενικότερα τα δρομολόγια της ΝΕΛ εκτός της Χίου - Μυτιλήνης) είναι περασμένα μέχρι τις 10/05 λογικά μετά επιστρέφει το Παναγία θαλασσινή, καθώς και τα υπόλοιπα δρομολόγια της ΝΕΛ στα ενδοκυκλαδικά, τώρα με ποια πλοία θα δούμε!!!

----------


## thanos75

Για το καλοκαίρι τι σχέδια υπάρχουν για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο?

----------


## manos75

εγω παντως ποιο ασχημο πλοιο δεν εχω ξαναδει η απο ταχυπλοα η απο κανονικα :Very Happy:

----------


## NGV Liamone

Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της Εταιρίας δεν υπάρχει προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο για την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα...Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει δρομολόγιο ούτε για το αδελφάκι του....Το ακόμα πιο περίεργο είναι ότι πριν από καμμιά εβδομάδα ψάχνοντας είχα προσπαθήσει να κάνω κράτηση για Αυγουστο και έδινε δρομολόγιο αλλά πλέον τίποτα....

----------


## speedrunner

> Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της Εταιρίας δεν υπάρχει προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο για την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα...Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει δρομολόγιο ούτε για το αδελφάκι του....Το ακόμα πιο περίεργο είναι ότι πριν από καμμιά εβδομάδα ψάχνοντας είχα προσπαθήσει να κάνω κράτηση για Αυγουστο και έδινε δρομολόγιο αλλά πλέον τίποτα....



Απο ότι βλέπω τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου έχουν περαστεί μέχρι και 15 Ιουλίου ενω αρχικά είχε περαστεί το Παναγία Θαλασσινή, αυτό που έμαθα είναι ότι το Παναγία Θαλασσινή έχει μια πολύ σοβαρή ζημιά σε μια μηχανή και γι αυτό δεν επιστρέφει ακόμη στα δρομολόγιά του!!!!  Αυτό φυσικά αλλάζει και τον προγραματισμό της εταιρίας για το Παναγία Πάρου που σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες θα πήγαινε Σποράδες!!!!

----------


## erenShip

πρωι..πρωι στο Λαύριο! :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο βρίσκετε στον προλιμένα, μάλλον ετοιμάζετε να μας αφήσει!!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Φιλε speedrunner εννοεις οτι θα φυγει απο την ελλαδα ;

----------


## speedrunner

Κάτι τέτοιο διάβασα σε ναυτιλιακό forum, οτι θα δρομολογηθεί απο την european sea ways χωρίς όμως να το έχω διασταυρώσει απο κάπου αλλού, για αυτό λέω και ΜΑΛΛΟΝ!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε speedrunner που μου ελυσες την απορια

----------


## despo

Ηδη εμφανίζονται στο σύστημα κρατήσεων τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου μεταξυ Μπαρι-Δυραχίου.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ ειναι κοντα στην Ακρατα και εχει ταχυτητα 17,4

----------


## speedrunner

Τουλάχιστον βρήκε μια γραμμή να δουλέψει σαν ταχύπλοο, σύμφωνα με το openseas το δρομολόγιο θα διαρκεί 4 ώρες σε μια απόσταση 120+ μιλίων οπότε μιλάμε για ταχύτητες 30+.

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο αυτή την στιγμή κατευθύνεται προς το Μπάρι για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια απο σήμερα το απόγευμα στις 17:30

----------


## gtogias

Ένα μήνα πριν στα Μεστά της Χίου το πλοίο ετοιμάζεται για μια ακόμη επιστροφή στο Λαύριο μέσω Ψαρών. Όπως και να το κάνει κανείς εκείνη η ξένη σημαία ενοχλεί. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει εκεί που πάει.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99387

----------


## alecho

Yesterday moored in Bari:

http://alecho.fotopic.net/p66169855.html

----------


## Apostolos

Thanks alecho for the photo!!! This is the second try of NEL on Italian routes after the Homerus

----------


## alecho

TRUE! I Remember the Homerus in Bari many years ago! ;-)

----------


## despo

Μα δεν έχει καμμία ανάμειξη η ΝΕΛ με το καράβι - Ειναι ναυλωμένο στην European Seaways του Αρκουμάνη.

----------


## Apostolos

Ετσι όπως πάν τα πραγματα σε λίγο μια κομπανία θα είναι...

----------


## gasim

ναυλώνω-ναυλώνεις-ναυλώνουμε

ναυλώνω, θα ναυλώνω, έχω ναυλώσει, είχα ναυλώσει, θα έχω ναυλώσει, ναύλωνα, ναύλωσα.


παραθέτω απλώς την κλίση του ρήματος 'ναυλώνω' σε όσους χρόνους μπορώ ώστε να είναι χρήσιμα στους απανταχού φίλους της ΝΕΛ.  το ρήμα σε όλους τους χρόνους μπαίνει πλέον σε κάθε πρόταση σχετικά με την εταιρεία, και καλό θα ήταν να το έχουμε πρόχειρο 'σκονάκι'.

....

----------


## STRATHGOS

Apoti akousa i eteria to exi vali mazi me kapoion alon ala den tha ine gia poli

----------


## f/b delfini

Η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ στο site της νελ!!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Αυτή τη στιγμή δίπλα στην Κέρκυρα. Τελείωσε κιόλας η ναύλωση??

----------


## ντεμης 13

> Αυτή τη στιγμή δίπλα στην Κέρκυρα. Τελείωσε κιόλας η ναύλωση??


Το Παναγια Παρου θα αντικαταστησει το Cyclades Express στη κρουαζιερα Ηρακλειο-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο και Ρεθυμνο-Σαντορινη-Ρεθυμνο απο το Σαββατο 04/09.

----------


## speedrunner

> Το Παναγια Παρου θα αντικαταστησει το Cyclades Express στη κρουαζιερα Ηρακλειο-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο και Ρεθυμνο-Σαντορινη-Ρεθυμνο απο το Σαββατο 04/09.


Όλο εκπλήξεις είναι αυτή η ΝΕΛ, να δούμε που θα βγάλουν όλα αυτά!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O λογος αντικαταστασης, ειναι οτι το κυκλαδες εξπρες με το ζορι επιανε τα 20 μιλια και δεν εβγαινε το δρομολογιο

----------


## gasim

...δηλαδή είναι το 'τέλειο' για ενδοκυκλαδικά;  και από άποψη ονόματος αλλά και από άποψη ...ταχύτητας?

----------


## Νικόλας

προς το παρόν ας το δούμε σε μια συνάντηση που είχε ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* με το Παναγία Πάρουέξω από το λιμάνι του Μπάρι πριν 2 μέρες ! :Very Happy: 
P8290356.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Γεια σου ρε Νικολα με τα ωραια σου.Ειδαμε και μια φωτοτου πλοιου απο την Αδριατικη.Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Νικόλας

ε αφού σου άρεσε ορίστε και άλλη μια  στην σκάντζα που έκανε για το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο !! :Very Happy: 
P7310062.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Αφου ευχαριστησω κι εγω, να κανω μια ερωτηση. Το πλοιο στην Αδριατικη εκανε σκαντζα, και αν ναι ποιου πλοιου...???

----------


## xidianakis

> ε αφού σου άρεσε ορίστε και άλλη μια  στην σκάντζα που έκανε για το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο !!
> P7310062.jpg


κατ' εμου, το ομορφοτερο ταχυπλοο της ελληνικης ακτοπλοϊας.
ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτος!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Σε ευχαριστω και παλι Νικολα.Οντως ειναι πολυ συμπαθητιο καραβι αλλα η εταιρια του ουτε αυτο αλλα και ολα της τα ταχυπλοα δεν ξερει να τα διαχειριστει σωστα.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> κατ' εμου, το ομορφοτερο ταχυπλοο της ελληνικης ακτοπλοϊας.
> ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτος!


μαζί με το αδελφάκι του....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

οντως ειναι πανέμορφο..Γνωρίζει κανείς αν τα 36 μιλια που αναφέρονται στην ιστοσελιδα της νελ ειναι υπηρεσιακη η μέγιστη ταχύτητα?

----------


## Νικόλας

ας το δούμε δεμένο στον προλιμένα του Μπάρι
δεν είναι και η καλύτερη φώτο
P8250302.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βλέπω στην πρύμνη ένα πανό. Θυμάσαι τι έγραφε;*

----------


## minoan

Σήμερα 03/09/2010 στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου για το δρομολόγιό του στην θέση του Cyclades Express!

PanagiaParou030910_02.jpg
Δίπλα στο Κρήτη ΙΙ

PanagiaParou030910_03.jpg
Δίπλα στο Φαιστός Παλάς

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Βλέπω στην πρύμνη ένα πανό. Θυμάσαι τι έγραφε;*


 ναι !!έγφαρε europen sealines δρομολόγια και ώρες του πλοίου !

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εμένα μου φάνηκε σαν τα πανό που κρεμάνε από τα πλοία στην πρύμνη μερικές φορές απλήρωτοι ναυτικοί. Κάτι τέτοιο φαντάστηκα................*
*Ευχαριστώ!*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εχει κανεις υπ' οψιν του τι ωρα φτανει στο Ρεθυμνο το Παναγία Πάρου, απο Σαντορίνη??

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πήγαινε στο openseas, και δες δρομολόγια από Σαντορίνη για Ρέθυμνο. Εκεί λέει και την διάρκεια του δρομολογίου.*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Γιωργο σ' ευχαριστω!!Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ουτε το openseas ουτε το travelplanet βγαζει δρομολογιο Ρεθυμνο-Σαντορινη-Πειραιας..εντομεταξει το Παναγια Παρου εχει κλειστο το ais

----------


## sylver23

Πρώτη Σεπτέμβρη στον προλιμένα στην υποδοχή μου απο Ικαρία..

P9011521.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Με όλο το δρόμο! (σ.σ 17,5 κόμβοι)

p parou.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

φοβερές φώτο από τον Apostolos και από τον sylver !
ας το δούμε στο Μπάρι την ώρα που έκανε σκάντζα  :Very Happy: 
P7310066.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχες οι φωτο ολων...!!!

Σκαντζα εκανε...???
Αν ναι, ποιανου...???

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά  σκάντζα(shifting-αλλαγή ντόκου) ήταν στον προλιμένα και πήγε εκεί που αράζουν τα αλβανικά

----------


## Tsikalos

Σήμερα το πρωί το είδα κι εγώ αραγμένο στο Λιμάνι μας (Ηράκλειο). Αλλά φώτο δεν έχω-sorry!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Τοτε απλως αφησε το δρομολογιο του και επεστρεψε....????
Δεν υπηρχε καποιος προγραμματισμος...???

----------


## Thanasis89

> Υπεροχες οι φωτο ολων...!!!
> 
> Σκαντζα εκανε...???
> Αν ναι, ποιανου...???



Αντικατέστησε Γιάννη το Cyclades Express μετά το ατύχημά του στο Ρέθυμνο. Τώρα για τον όποιο προγραμματισμό δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αντικατέστησε Γιάννη το Cyclades Express μετά το ατύχημά του στο Ρέθυμνο. Τώρα για τον όποιο προγραμματισμό δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα.


Αυτο το γνωριζω Θανο, κι ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση, αλλα εγω αναφερομαι στο οτι το πλοιο ηταν δρομολογημενο...!!!

Δηλαδη εκει που κανει δρομολογια και το παιρνουμε και αντε γεια....???
Οταν λεω προγραμματισμος, αναφερομαι στα δικα του δρομολογια στην Αδριατικη....!!!!

The Phenomenon Harpa Colla...!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Τόσες ημέρες πηγαίνει το πλοίο Σαντορίνη και μια φωτογραφία δεν έχουμε δει ακόμη!!!!! :Sad:

----------


## TOM

Αν και δεν θα το περιμενατε απο εμενα οριστε μερικες φωτο του πλοιου τις 2 πρωτες μερες που εκανε την κρουαζιερα απο κρητη. Απο κινηση συγκριτικα μετο MEGA JET το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι το παναγια το περιμεναν μολις 2 λεωφορια για την ξεναγηση στο νησι ενω το αλλο 17-18.αφιερωμενες στον speedrunner ο οποιος εθεσε και το θεμα.


panagia parou santorini1.jpg

panagia parou santorini2.jpg

panagia parou santorini 3.jpg

----------


## TOM

και 2 ακομη......

panagia parou santorini 4.jpg

panagia parou santorini5.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Ευχαριστώ ΤΟΜ!!! :Cool:

----------


## Amorgos66

...το σκαφος φαίνεται αποψε στο ΑΙΣ να κινειται προς Πειραια....

----------


## xidianakis

για τον εργη, NAXOS, LEO, PANTELIS2009, NISSOS MYKONOS και minoan

IMG_1629n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε xidianakis, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

Την τελευταία κενή θέση στο Πέραμα έλαβε η Μαλτέζα κυρία της ΝΕΛ, ευδοκίμως τερματίσασα τις κρουαζίερες από Κρήτη.

Το πιστείριο...
DSCN5527pparou.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

δύο φώτο και απο μένα όταν ήταν στο Μπάρι
P8290358.jpg

P8290360.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε Νικόλα και σ' ευχαριστούμε :Wink:

----------


## Κωστάκης

Πού πάει το πλοίο;;;;;

----------


## chiotis

> Πού πάει το πλοίο;;;;;


Αγιο Κωνσταντινο νομιζω!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Τι να κάνει εκει; Ξεκινά δρομολόγια στις Σποράδες;

----------


## chiotis

> Τι να κάνει εκει; Ξεκινά δρομολόγια στις Σποράδες;


Βασικα δρομολογια ξεκιναει 15-4 δεν ειμαι ομως συγουρος για το που παει.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αα οκ ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## trelaras

Μήπως λέω εγώ πάει στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος για την ετήσια του? :Confused:

----------


## chiotis

> Μήπως λέω εγώ πάει στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος για την ετήσια του?


ναι και εγω το σκευτηκα.

----------


## trelaras

¶μα θυμάσαι φίλε Chiotis εκεί είχε πάει πέρυσι και το European Express

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως έχουμε πει το *Nautilia.gr* είναι παντού και πάντα, καταγράφοντας όλα τα γεγονότα :Wink: 
Όντως το Panagia Parou τις 12.10 είχε φύγει απο τη ΝΑΥΣΙ ανάμεσα απο το Ionian Star & Aiolos Kenteris που βρισκόταν και αφού πέρασε ανάμεσα Πειραιά και Ψυτάλλεια εξαφανίστηκε. Τελικά που πήγε; το είδε κανείς στο AIS; Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool: 


PANAGIA PAROU 03 28-02-2011.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Nαυπηγείο Αυλίδας .

----------


## pantelis2009

> Nαυπηγείο Αυλίδας .


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου :Wink: .

----------


## costaser

Εάν μπορέσω θα περάσω μία βόλτα,
Ξέρει κανείς πόσες μέρες θα μείνει στο ναυπηγείο;

----------


## speedrunner

Τελείωσε τον δεξαμενισμό του το πλοίο και αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά!!!!

----------


## nikos6

για *αυτη* *τη* *γραμμη* δεν κανει Ραφήνα - ¶νδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο ;

----------


## speedrunner

> για *αυτη* *τη* *γραμμη* δεν κανει Ραφήνα - ¶νδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο ;


Ε πόσοι πια σε αυτή την γραμμή...φτάνει!!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Φιλε nikos6 μηπως εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος στο λινκ; εμενα προσωπικα μου ανοιγει το google. Οσο για τη Ραφηνα, πλεον μετα την ανακοινωση απο τη hsw οτι δεν θα υπαρχει highspeed παρα μονο το flyingcat 3, η θεση του Ο/Γ ταχυπλοου απο Ραφηνα για Κυκλαδες παραμενει ανοιχτη για τον οποιο ενδιαφερομενο , ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει ενα οχηματαγωγο ταχυπλοο για να εξυπηρετει την κινηση σε καθε περιπτωση. Αν σκεφτουμε οτι ολα τα χρονια το καλοκαιρι υπηρχαν 4 πλοια και ενα ταχυπλοο, και ηταν παντα τιγκα ολο τον Αυγουστο και τα Σαββατοκυριακα του καλοκαιριου, ειναι απαραιτητο και δεν θα ηταν περιττη η δρομολογηση ενος οχηματαγωγου ταχυπλοου σε αυτη τη γραμμη. Το Παναγια παρου αν ηταν εσωτερικα λιγο καλυτερο θα ηταν ιδανικο, ομως αν ειναι να φερει κατι η ΝΕΛ καλυτερα ταιριαζει η Αλκυονη απο ολα τα ταχυπλοα, αρκει να το πηγαινουνε με 29+.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Παναγία Πάρου στις 28/02/2011 όταν έφευγε για το ναυπηγείο στην Αυλίδα.
Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, speedrunner, nikos6, costaser, gpap2006, trelaras, chiotis, nkr, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Cool: 


PANAGIA PAROU 09 28-02-2011.jpg

----------


## nikos6

δεν ειναι λινκ το ειπα απλος γιατι μου κανει εντιποσει οτι δεν θα υπαρχει *highspeed*

----------


## giorgos_249

> Ας δούμε το Παναγία Πάρου στις 28/02/2011 όταν έφευγε για το ναυπηγείο στην Αυλίδα.
> Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, speedrunner, nikos6, costaser, gpap2006, trelaras, chiotis, nkr, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125816


*Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!*

----------


## trelaras

> Ας δούμε το Παναγία Πάρου στις 28/02/2011 όταν έφευγε για το ναυπηγείο στην Αυλίδα.
> Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, speedrunner, nikos6, costaser, gpap2006, trelaras, chiotis, nkr, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125816


Ο Παντελής είναι παντού!!!!:grin:κ δεν του ξεφεύγει τίποτε!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ο Παντελής είναι παντού!!!!:grin:κ δεν του ξεφεύγει τίποτε!!!


 Εμένα δεν μου ξεφεύγει τίποτε, εσείς γιατί χαθήκατε απο τα υπόλοιπα θέματα;;;;;; :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου απο ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Πάρου στις 28/02/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους φίλους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


PANAGIA PAROU 04 28-02-2011.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά μεθόρμισε πριν απο λίγο το ταχύπλοο της ΝΕΛ ώστε να βάλει τα σωστικά του και να συνεχίσει προς Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο όπου και θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια απο αύριο!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαι τι έχουμε πει!!!!! Το *Nautilia.gr* παντού και καταγράφει τα γεγονότα. Σήμερα στις 12:11 στη δίαυλο όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου που πήγαινε Πειραιά. Φωτο απο Κυνόσουρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, speedrunner, nikos6, costaser, gpap2006, trelaras, chiotis, nkr, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


PANAGIA PAROU 11 14-04-2011.jpg

----------


## johny18

Φίλε Παντελή τέλεια η φωτογραφία σου !!! Ωραίο το πλοίο !!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! θα ανταποδώσω με το άλλο των σποράδων σε λίγες μέρες. Πάντως το μόνο που απεχθάνομαι σε αυτό το πλοίο είναι το NEL LINES που απλώνεται σε όλη τη μπάντα και τα γράμματα έχουν τεράστιο πάχος. Λίγο πιο διακριτικά δε γινότανε όπως και στο αδερφό;;;*

----------


## dokimakos21

> Kαι τι έχουμε πει!!!!! Το *Nautilia.gr* παντού και καταγράφει τα γεγονότα. Σήμερα στις 12:11 στη δίαυλο όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου που πήγαινε Πειραιά. Φωτο απο Κυνόσουρα.
> Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, speedrunner, nikos6, costaser, gpap2006, trelaras, chiotis, nkr, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 129616


Παντελή πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...!

----------


## pantelis2009

Η επόμενη χαρισμένη στους φίλους Maroulis Nikos, dokimakos21, johny18 και όσους προαναφέρω. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


PANAGIA PAROU 12.jpg

----------


## trelaras

Όπως έχουμε πει το nautilia είναι παντού!!!Παναγία Πάρου στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου κατά την άφιξη του το πρωί!
DSCN3157.JPGDSCN3161.JPGDSCN3170.JPGDSCN3184.JPGDSCN3187.JPG

----------


## trelaras

Συνεχίζω...
DSCN3193.JPGDSCN3192.JPGDSCN3190.JPGDSCN3191.JPGDSCN3194.JPG

----------


## trelaras

Και τελειώνοντας!!!Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!! 

DSCN3195.JPGDSCN3196.JPGDSCN3197.JPGDSCN3198.JPGDSCN3199.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε trelara για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες !!! :-D

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο trelaras, για τις ασυνήθιστες εικόνες που μας χάρισε....!!!
Είναι όμορφο πράγμα τα ήσυχα λιμάνια να βλέπουν βαπόρια...!!!
Καλά θητεία σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε trelaras για τις φωτο σου. Εύχομαι και γω καλή σεζόν σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. :Wink:

----------


## owner

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΕΖΟΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ .ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕΖΟΝ

----------


## trelaras

Και άλλη μια από το λιμάνι του Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου

DSC02720.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο απο περιπου τα μεσα Ιουλιου εχει ναυλωθει μαζι με το αδερφο του στην εταιρεια INTER LINES και κανει το δρομολογιο Algeciras - Tanger (οσο ειδα στο marinetraffic δηλαδη) . Δε θυμαμαι σιγουρα αλλα φετος ειχε ξεκινησει να κανει τα δρομολγια του απο Αγιο Κωσταντινο για Σποραδες(?) .Ας μας διαφωτισει καποιος.

Στο παρακατω βιντεο μπορουμε να δουμε την αφιξη του στο λιμανι μετα το μπανακι του στα ναυπηγεια της Αυλιδος..

----------


## trelaras

> Το πλοιο απο περιπου τα μεσα Ιουλιου εχει ναυλωθει μαζι με το αδερφο του στην εταιρεια INTER LINES και κανει το δρομολογιο Algeciras - Tanger (οσο ειδα στο marinetraffic δηλαδη) . Δε θυμαμαι σιγουρα αλλα φετος ειχε ξεκινησει να κανει τα δρομολγια του απο Αγιο Κωσταντινο για Σποραδες(?) .Ας μας διαφωτισει καποιος.
> 
> Στο παρακατω βιντεο μπορουμε να δουμε την αφιξη του στο λιμανι μετα το μπανακι του στα ναυπηγεια της Αυλιδος..


Όχι δεν ήρθε το 2012 να κάνει το δρομολόγιο ¶γιος Κωνσταντίνος - Σποράδες!Μονο η Πηγασαρα ηταν!

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το δούμε μία κοντινή εν πλώ, τότε που κόντεψε να το περάσει ένα αργό παλιό καράβι...
Εικόνα 042 (Medium).jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Μακάρι να τα ξαναδούμε στις Κυκλάδες!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οσο ηταν στο ΥΕΝ και ετοιμαζοταν για τη ναυλωση του στη χωρα του Casillas και του Xavi  :Razz: 

Panagia Parou.jpg

εκαιγε υπερβολικα εκεινη την ημερα ο ηλιος...

----------


## nerohitis

parou int 1.jpgparou int.jpg

όταν έκανε άγονη ψαρά

----------


## Aquaman

Καλως ηλθες στο φορουμ φιλε Νεροχυτη! (αν μη τι αλλο πρωτοτυπη εμπνευση για nickname!)

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το PANAGIA PAROU όταν στις 22-06-2012 πήγαινε συνοδία με τα ρυμουλκά στον Πειραιά. 

PANAGIA PAROU 19 22-06-2012.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τι θα γίνει επιτέλουυς με τα πληρώματα των δύο πλοίων που έχουν εγκλωβιστεί εδώ και μήνες στην Ισπανία;;;;; Πριν λίγο καιρό απέστειλαν στον Υπουργό επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας ότι έχουν ξεχαστεί ακόμη κι απ' τον Θεό. Άλλοι αναφέρουν ότι το θέμα θα λυθεί σε ναυτική διαιτησία. Ας γίνει επιτέλους όμως κάτι!!

----------


## dionisos

Γνωριζει κανεις τι εχει απογινει με αυτα που ειναι στην Ταγγερη δεμενα

----------


## manolisfissas

Εντέλει τι έγινε με το πλοίο; έχει ναυλωθεί στην ίδια εταιρία με το αδερφάκι του.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είμαι στο σωστό θέμα απλά ξέρουμε τι έχιε γίνει με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ το αδελφακι του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ της ΝΕΛ ?

----------


## dionisos

Φιλε Δημητρη εδω ειναι ειδικα για το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ. Απ'οτι γνωριζω μεχρι τωρα παραμενει κατασχεμενο στην ΤΑΓΓΕΡΗ. Εαν καποιοσ γνωριζει τιποτα περισσοτερο μπορει να μας πληροφορησει

----------


## george123

Είναι ακόμα δεμένο στο Επιβατικό Λιμάνι του Algeciras.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Το θέμα είναι και ρωτάω εντελώς απο ενδιαφέρον αν έχει ναυτικούς μέσα ή εχουν γυρίσει στα σπίτια τους  οι ανθρωποι

----------


## SteliosK

> Το θέμα είναι και ρωτάω εντελώς απο ενδιαφέρον αν έχει ναυτικούς μέσα ή εχουν γυρίσει στα σπίτια τους  οι ανθρωποι


Έχει δύο βατσιμάνηδες Δημήτρη, οι άλλοι έχουν γυρίσει πίσω.


Στο μεγάλο λιμάνι τον Ιούνιο του 2012
panagia parou.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Πάρου έχει μισο βουλιάξει σύμφωνα με αυτή τη φωτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και άλλη μία φωτο ......που βρήκα στο fb από τον Τέλη Χαρμπάτση που δείχνει ότι τα πράγματα πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα. 

PANAGIA-PAROU-26-21-04-2017.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*HSC ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ: “Τίτλοι τέλους!”*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...rou-algeciras/ .

----------


## leo85

Πάει και αυτό, σιγά σιγά θα βουλιάξουν όλα τα καράβια της ΝΕΛ που κάποτε ηταν κυρίαρχος του βορίου αιγαίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Παναγία Πάρου έχει μισο βουλιάξει σύμφωνα με αυτή τη φωτο.


Στη φωτό φαίνεται κ η πλώρη του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στο Algeciras, πριν την βύθιση του, έχουν _ανέβει και στο shipspotting_.

----------


## alkeos

> Στη φωτό φαίνεται κ η πλώρη του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ.


Και αριστερά η τσιμινιέρα του Morocco Star

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

21/4/2017
Δυο βιντεο του πλοιου *PANAGIA PAROU* στο λιμανι της Algeciras.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=R7C5T4FSg2Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsnHbNdC84c

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα αυτό πρέπει να ξεκίνησαν την ανέλκυση του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα αυτό πρέπει να ξεκίνησαν την ανέλκυση του


Οι ισπανομαθείς λένε σωστά.Πολύ γρήγορα γιά τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.

----------


## rafina-lines

Γρήγορα ξεκίνησε η ανέλκυση δλδ?? Νομίζω είναι αρκετό καιρό εκεί το ΠΑΡΟΥ. Αν συγκρίνουμε το χρόνο παραμονής του ΠΑΡΟΥ με το δικό μας ΤΗΝΟΥ σαφώς μάλλον έμεινε πιο πολύ το δικό μας βυθισμένο, αλλά πόσος χρόνος είναι η διαφορά?? Κάνα 4μηνο ίσως...??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Χθεσινή φωτό_ από την διαδικασία ανέλκυσης του πλοίου στην Ισπανία. Στο σχόλιο διαβάζουμε :




> The vessel is being refloated after she sunk about five months. Salvage  operations used air ballons and capstans installed at the pier and in  the barge "Isaac 1874".

----------


## rafina-lines

5 months... Εντάξει, εμείς τους περάσαμε κατά πολύ! Χα-χα! Σε κάτι τέτοια είμαστε πρώτοι...  :Smile:

----------


## Nikos92

Και τώρα θα πάει για διάλυση? :Sad:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και τώρα θα πάει για διάλυση?


Αυτό είναι βέβαιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ένα Βίντεο από την πρόοδο της ανέλκυσης.

----------


## Ναύαρχος

Βούλιαξε η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ  μετά η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ , μετά η ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ  ΙΙ  και τέλος η ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΛΟΤΑ ΙV .Μήπως οι εφοπλιστές μας καταλάβουν ότι η τριτοκοσμική θρησκοληψία οδηγεί σε γελοίες καταστάσεις και σταματήσουν αυτή την ονοματοδοσία; Δε θα σώσει τα πλοία ο Άγιος Παστίστιος ούτε ο Άγιος Νικόλαος. Είναι ντροπή αυτά στον 21ο αιώνα και δείχνουν την παρακμή της Ελλάδας.

----------


## dionisos

> Βούλιαξε η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ  μετά η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ , μετά η ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ  ΙΙ  και τέλος η ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΛΟΤΑ ΙV .Μήπως οι εφοπλιστές μας καταλάβουν ότι η τριτοκοσμική θρησκοληψία οδηγεί σε γελοίες καταστάσεις και σταματήσουν αυτή την ονοματοδοσία; Δε θα σώσει τα πλοία ο Άγιος Παστίστιος οούτε ο Άγιος Νικόλαος. Είναι ντροπή αυτά στον 21ο αιώνα και δείχνουν την παρακμή της Ελλάδας.


Καπου το εχεις χασει. Πηγαινε καπου να κοιταχτεις γιατι σιγουρα εχεις προβλημα το οποιο δεν μπορουμε να στο λυσουμε εμεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βούλιαξε η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ  μετά η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ , μετά η ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ  ΙΙ  και τέλος η ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΛΟΤΑ ΙV .Μήπως οι εφοπλιστές μας καταλάβουν ότι η τριτοκοσμική θρησκοληψία οδηγεί σε γελοίες καταστάσεις και σταματήσουν αυτή την ονοματοδοσία; Δε θα σώσει τα πλοία ο Άγιος Παστίστιος ούτε ο Άγιος Νικόλαος. Είναι ντροπή αυτά στον 21ο αιώνα και δείχνουν την παρακμή της Ελλάδας.


Μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα. :Disgust:  :Disturbed:  Σε όλες τις χριστιανικές χώρες αλλού πολύ,αλλού λίγο βγάζουν ονόματα Αγίων κ δεν ξέρουμε τι κάνουν αυτοί που πιστεύουν οι άλλες θρησκείες, έτσι;;;
 Eκείνο που ξέρω ότι αντί γιά τον Αγ.Νικόλαο στη γέφυρα πχ οι Ιάπωνες έχουν κάτι σαν εκκλησάκι,οι άλλοι έχουν τον Βούδα κ.ο.κ.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Βούλιαξε η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ  μετά η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ , μετά η ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ  ΙΙ  και τέλος η ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΛΟΤΑ ΙV .Μήπως οι εφοπλιστές μας καταλάβουν ότι η τριτοκοσμική θρησκοληψία οδηγεί σε γελοίες καταστάσεις και σταματήσουν αυτή την ονοματοδοσία; Δε θα σώσει τα πλοία ο Άγιος Παστίστιος ούτε ο Άγιος Νικόλαος. Είναι ντροπή αυτά στον 21ο αιώνα και δείχνουν την παρακμή της Ελλάδας.



Απο τις μεγαλυτερες αρλουμπες που εχω ακουσει...

----------


## taxman

> Απο τις μεγαλυτερες αρλουμπες που εχω ακουσει...


Μήπως υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία από το εσωτερικό του πλοιου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο τρεις μήνες μετά την ανέλκυση του εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στο Algeciras, αλλά όπως διαβάζουμε στα σχόλια _της πρόσφατης φωτό_, σύντομα θα πραγματοποιήσει το τελευταίο του ταξίδι προς το Aliaga, αφού πουλήθηκε για σκραπ έναντι του ποσού των 366.500 ευρώ.




> Several buyers bid and it is finally awarded to Bright Sunset Co., S.A. for € 366.500.
> 
> Judging by Bright Sunset Co's previous purchases, she will be at Aliaga before a month is up.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο τρεις μήνες μετά την ανέλκυση του εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στο Algeciras, αλλά όπως διαβάζουμε στα σχόλια _της πρόσφατης φωτό_, σύντομα θα πραγματοποιήσει το τελευταίο του ταξίδι προς το Aliaga, αφού πουλήθηκε για σκραπ έναντι του ποσού των 366.500 ευρώ.


Από την τελευταία ανάρτηση του φίλου EV έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 3,5-4 μήνες και ακόμη παραμένει στο Algeciras

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελεήμων παιδί μου, δεν γνωρίζω και δεν αμφισβητώ το αν το πλοίο παραμένει πράγματι ακόμα στο Algeciras "διαψεύδοντας" αυτά που είχαν γραφτεί τον Ιανουάριο στο shipspotting, ωστόσο αυτό δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί από την φωτό που μας παρέπεμψες μιας και είναι τραβηγμένη πριν ενάμισι μήνα, στις 31 Μαρτίου !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το δημοσίευμα το Παναγία Πάρου έφυγε για την Aliaga με το P/K  World Tug I πρώτο σταθμό ....προφανώς για ανεφοδιασμό τη Messina.

35922952_10216589422876942_8971984276715208704_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε και φωτογραφία _από την ρυμούλκηση_ που ξεκίνησε χθες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K World Tug I πέρασε πλέον από το στενό του Καφηρέα και πηγαίνει το Παναγία Πάρου για scrap στην Aliaga. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 14/04/2011 από την Κυνόσουρα που πήγαινε για Πειραιά.

PANAGIA-PAROU-11-14-04-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτο από την Aliaga του Selim San. Πάει και αυτό.

PANAGIA-PAROU-27-18-07-2018.jpg

----------

